# No Dash Lights Or Horn!!!



## Vettekid1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

i just helped my friend install pacesetter headers on his 04 gto. now he did however forget to disconnect the battery and did make a connection between the battery terminal and the block. now his clutch safety switch stopped working so i bypassed it. but now non of his gauge lights or any power on the steering wheel is not working including the horn. now the fuse for the inside lights keeps blowing so there is a short somewhere. ANY IDEAS!!!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Please explain how this was done:
"did make a connection between the battery terminal and the block."
I may be able to help diagnose it.

Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Did your break a wire maybe?


----------

